# Gears of War 3 in 2011?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rumor: Gears Of War 3 Releasing April 2011
*

*Source says teaser trailer coming soon. Full reveal at E3.
*

by Jim Reilly 


*March 16, 2010* - The wait for Gears of War 3 may be longer than we thought. 

A "trusted US publishing source" has told website *Edge* the third chapter in the Gears of War series is set for release in April 2011. While still not officially announced by Microsoft, the first teaser trailer for Gears of War 3 is apparently coming as early as next month on April 8, with a full reveal set for June at this year's E3 in Los Angeles. 

"Microsoft's keen to avoid a clash with Halo: Reach and wants Natal to own Christmas. That's why we won't be seeing Gears of War 3 until next year, but expect a major marketing push ahead of its release," the source said. 

Representatives from both Epic Games and Microsoft told IGN they do not comment on rumors or speculation.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

A bit more info here


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I live the Gears of War series. Playing Horde with the buddies is incredible fun and a super waste of time. I will be first in line for the GOW 3 series.

Matteo


----------

